# Cubestation Alternative



## Bun-Bun (Jan 17, 2022)

I bought a GAN 356i v2 and robot recently. However, I am finding the cube station app really difficult to use. It takes forever to load and all the buttons in the app are small and the connecting to and using the cube and robot is really buggy. 

What led me to buy this cube and robot were youtube videos like this one 



 the app they are using looks so simple and easy to use, nothing like cubestation. 

What app is that shown in the video?


----------



## iBonhomme (Jan 17, 2022)

try cubestation, not cube station


----------



## Bun-Bun (Jan 17, 2022)

cubestation is what I have installed. There isn't even a cube station in the play store. 

cubestation does not look at all like the app shown in the video I linked.


----------

